# Purple Jet - any good?



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Friend from NY state wants to meet in NJ for a charter trip - anyone have any experiences with the purple jet? Or have any other recommendations - probably looking for Tuna or stripers (He doesn't want to go for blues)

THanks


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

What time of the year are you going?:--|


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Haven't picked a time yet- really pretty flexible on that. A friend wants to come down from NY state and meet for a trip(we haven't seen each other in years) - but we're both pretty flexible on schedule - we'll pick based on the fishing!


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Ok, next question, what do you want to fish for?

I have not heard anything bad about that boat. Some fishing club members I know take it out almost every year and have a great time.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Purple Jet*

They are a good crew and can put you on the meat. They are located at the Canyon River Club in Point Pleasant off Broadway Drive. If you have a date in mind you can also give Capt Rich Adler a call at (609) 870-4592 of the TunaWahoo or visit www.tunawahoo.com Capt Rich's boat is also located at the Canyon River Club.

I am of course a running mate on the Tunawahoo and Capt Rich Adler knows these waters pretty damn good.

Rich K
Mate - Tunawahoo


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the input - I'll check out both purple jet and tunawahoo. WHat do we want to fish for? Well - When I go with my NY friend Tuna or Stripers (he hates blues). For trips without my friend, blues are ok too - so Tuna, Stripers, blues are all possibilities depending on the time of year we can get things together for.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

*TunaWahoo*

I have been reading alot of post on the Tunawahoo on the point pleasant beach fishing site. The captain is amazing and always on the fish fom what I have been reading for the past year. He is also very helpful and informative, I am sure you will be more then happy with his charter.


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

Both are outstanding Captains you can't go wrong with either. 

Captain Bob Bott
Backlash Sportfishing

Sufix and Quantum Pro Staff angler / Guide


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

*charter crabbing?*

rgking03, on the tunawahoo site, he says that on family trips you cans fed birds, etc. but the thing that got me was crabbing? How exactly is this done on a charter? Do you use regular commercial crab pots, or is there something else i can learn here? Just curious, thanks, Arman


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Crabbing*

We set up in the back bays at some of the captains spot that he wont let me see and anchor up. We use hand lines or nets.

Like SurffishNj put it no matter which boat you decide both Capts are outstanding and they hold the fishing to its highest standards.


----------

